# Spark only? Need alternative to Megajolt, EM XDi



## The Python (Aug 1, 2007)

Since my build is starting slowly, I am searching for a system that does the same as the Electromotive XDi ignition pack or Megajolt. I am using an ABA engine with a carbon-sealed turbo drawing through a DCOE. I have done quite a bit of searching here, and on other sites (samba, buggetturbo, shoptalk, etc) and have found good information on this type of setup, I just cannot seem to source the ignition product to fit my needs: 

The good:
EM XDi= utilizes stock 60-2 trigger wheel:thumbup:
Megajolt= fits budget. :thumbup:


The bad:
EM XDi= $$$$$:thumbdown:
Megajolt= uses only edis wheel:thumbdown:

Is there a product that I am overlooking/not finding that will allow retarding based on boost, uses stock wheel to signal coil packs (replace distrib), costs half as much as MS (since it only does half as much)?

Any information is appreciated. I hate posting questions, I would rather post results but I seem to be at a dead end.


----------



## wantacaddybad (Jun 14, 2006)

Msd 6al-2 programmable.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Awesome setup btw.

Anyways it depends how crazy or basic of a setup you want. In the cis forum there is a user running a turbo cis car using a vacuum advance dizzy and a msd btm. I think his username is john milner


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

The Python said:


> Since my build is starting slowly, I am searching for a system that does the same as the Electromotive XDi ignition pack or Megajolt. I am using an ABA engine with a carbon-sealed turbo drawing through a DCOE. I have done quite a bit of searching here, and on other sites (samba, buggetturbo, shoptalk, etc) and have found good information on this type of setup, I just cannot seem to source the ignition product to fit my needs:
> 
> The good:
> EM XDi= utilizes stock 60-2 trigger wheel:thumbup:
> ...


Just get an MS1. Under $200 for an MS1 in kit form


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

wantacaddybad said:


> Msd 6al-2 programmable.


nice but it costs nearly as much an an XDI


----------



## The Python (Aug 1, 2007)

Prof315 said:


> Just get an MS1. Under $200 for an MS1 in kit form


That seems to be the answer. I must get some help with the soldering (not my forte) and programing. I guess since a product does not exist that meets my exact needs, it is best to use one that exceeds my needs. 

Thanks to all who replied and also those who read and gave a little time to think about it. :thumbup:

My new research begins: 
-learn soldering
-learn MAP integration and MS programing


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

If you can get the soldering part done we can help with the rest. An ignition only board is pretty simple.


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

need_a_VR6 said:


> If you can get the soldering part done we can help with the rest. An ignition only board is pretty simple.


x 2. 

Or just buy a pre built . I ran a similar setup on carb 16v with great success.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

You could do that but then $$ are added, obviously.


----------

